# Sticky  Posting on the Forums



## FaeryBee

*Message from the Staff regarding Posting on the Forum

There are many different budgie forums and ways to handle forum postings.

There are some budgies forums where the primary purpose is for members to "share their personal experiences". 
There is nothing wrong with that and many people find those forums quite enjoyable.

The Talk Budgies Forum and staff is committed to one goal: 
Promoting what we consider to be the "Best" Practices in budgie care for the birds' optimum health and well-being.

Supporting that goal is the underlying tenant of the postings from the staff and the majority of our regularly active members of the forum.

The advice offered by the Talk Budgies staff is based on recommended practices by Avian Veterinarians, reputable and ethical breeders and knowledgeable individuals with extensive experience.
As such, we ask that any members, who are not Talk Budgies staff, refrain from posting on other members' threads with their "opinions" and refrain from offering advice.
Too many times inaccurate or misinformation is given by members to other members who have no basis of knowing from whom they should trust the advice given.
Additionally, there are some breeders who do not follow what this forum promotes as Best Practices.
We reserve the right to edit or delete any posts that do not conform to the standards which we promote.* 

*Many people who come to a forum are seeking a "quick" answer to a problem. 
These individuals are from all age groups, all walks of life and all over the world. 
Often, once an individual has the answer to their question they disappear never to be seen or heard from again. 
For this reason, we believe it is critical that these individuals receive advice that encourages them in "Best " Practices.

Others who frequent the forum are those who are experiencing the excitement of having a "first pet". 
Not only are these individuals excited about the prospect of having a pet, they want to share every detail. 
Often, rather than taking the time to read and research the information available throughout the forum, they ask multiple questions that have been answered many times before. 
In these instances, our goal is to help new members learn to find the answers on the forum for themselves by reading the budgie articles and threads at the top of each forum section.

Then, there are members who are truly an ongoing part of the "community". 
These include our staff members, breeders, and budgie lovers who want to learn as much as possible and provide the very best care for their budgies. 
These members enjoy interacting with one another and helping new members learn and broaden their horizons.

Our staff works hard to encourage our members to consult with Avian Veterinarian professionals for the proper diagnosis and treatment plans for their birds. 
This is not to say that everyone reading the advice will follow it. 
Some people live in countries where there is little or no Avian Vet care available. 
However, encouragement for members to first seek Avian Vet care is always in the best interest of both the member and their budgies.

If and when finding an Avian Vet is impossible, the staff often spends a great deal of time behind the scenes trying to assist those individuals.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When an individual relies on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, they may be delaying effective treatment for their budgie. 
This can often prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if the individual seeks prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

When posting on a forum, members must always keep in mind their words are being read not only by the person to whom they may be responding, but also by hundreds of other members and guests throughout the world.

The staff is working hard on a daily basis to make this forum the best resource we can for those who are seeking what we consider to be the Best Practices for the care of budgies. 
Not all members are going to agree with these recommendations. 
Not all people are going to follow the advice given. 
We spend countless hours agonizing over people who ignore good advice only to turn around and post in the "Emergency" section of the forum about a critical situation that could have easily been avoided.

Breeding budgies is a topic that comes up much more frequently than we would like. 
Educating individuals on the importance of extensive research is an on-going task.

It is always going to be the goal of the staff to ensure the members are aware of what the forum views to be the "Best" practices for the health and well-being of their budgies.

We hope this gives everyone visiting Talk Budgies a better perspective with regard to the postings and advice offered on the forums.

---Talk Budgies Staff---*


----------

